# Rear End Question



## FawkesMom (Jan 14, 2009)

In another thread I noticed someone mention that it is important to clean a dogs anal sacks. My dog doesn't tend to have a odor problem so he usually only gets a bath when he gets muddy (which is fairly often lately) and I only use doggy shampoo when he gets really muddy. His fur does not tend to mat and never needs to be cut. I do brush him fairly often, but only to reduce the amount of shedding. 

So I guess I have two questions, since this is the first dog that I've ever been the primary care giver to. 
1. Am I doing everything right for my little Chow/Corgi mix?
2. Do I need to be cleaning his anal sacks and if so how on earth does one do that?


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

Most dogs I've had never need any messing around with their anal sacks. It's mainly for those that do a lot of licking back there, or other behaviors, that indicate that the sacs are inflamed or swollen. If it's not broken, don't fix it.


----------



## myminpins (Dec 20, 2008)

I've never expressed Liz's anal glands and never did my sheltie's or other dogs for over 10 years and they were fine. It really depends on the dog.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

I agree with everyone above..if they aren't broke, don't fix em. Leave em alone unless he has issues with them, and you will know if he does. Most dogs express them on their own when they potty. The more you mess with em, the more you are going to have to, and can lead to other problems back there as well, like infections, rupture, etc.


----------



## dleggs15 (Mar 4, 2008)

my bulldog gets her sacks done every couple of months! she does not have an option to lick herself to clean it when it expresses so she leaves some nasty smells around the house and on us lol! its pretty gross and smells horrible!


----------



## FawkesMom (Jan 14, 2009)

Ok, thanks everyone. That's one doggy chore I'm glad I don't have to do.


----------

